# Stella 1000FB vs. Stella 1000FD



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Greetings: Just a quick question: 

I am in the market for a top quality spinning reel and like lite tackle. I've heard that the Stella 1000FB would be a good choice.

There now seems to be a new Stella FD on the market (I think its available) that might be replacing the FB model????

NOW THE QUESTION: 

Is this newer version (FD) better than the older FB version????? and WHY?

Is the newer FD available now and how much?

Thanks in advance

Kevin


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

The FD is the new updated and redesigned version. Much better reel IMO.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/New_Spinning.html

The Story







*Redesigning the entire high-end spinning lineup was more than a challenge. Rather than just adding ball bearings and changing appearance, the ultimate goal was to introduce groundbreaking innovations that would change the way spinning reels functioned. The end result, developed over a three year period, was a myriad of new features designed to enhance your overall fishing experience.

*Like every product that Shimano develops, a complete analysis of fishing with spinning tackle was undertaken. Interviews of guides, dealers and everyday anglers were conducted, as well as hour upon hour of field testing to determine what areas of current spinning reel designs needed the most improvement. The result of these studies gave three critical targets.

• Gear Durability 
• Casting Performance
• Line Management

These critical targets evolved using the SR Concept. The SR Concept combines the new concept of Reliance with all the aspects of the original S-Concept: Smooth, Silent and Strong.

From these critical targets evolved several new features that will drastically enhance the fishing experience for anyone who uses these new spinning reels. On any of the new Stella FD, Sustain FE, Stradic MgFB, Stradic FI and Saros F reels you will find some, or all, of the following new features:

• Paladin - Gear Durability Enhancement 
• Propulsion - Line Management System 
• Aero Wrap II - Oscillation System

While each of the reels have their own unique set of features, most are equipped with the Paladin Gear Durability Enhancement, Propulsion Line Management System and Aero Wrap II Oscillation.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Let's Go!

Are they now available at Dealers? 
Anybody know of who might have the best price?
What is the new cost of these?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Stella FD reels have started shipping. Check FTU as they may have them in stock. The MSRP is $599.99-699.99.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What is FTU???


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

FTU = Fishing Tackle Unlimited


----------

